# Alain De Botton



## Wilderness (Oct 8, 2006)

Hey
I start my new job in a bookstore yesterday and I was given time to just walk around and read blurbs, and I came across this author. 
I read the first chapter of his book Essays in Love...and I love it. 
(I'm waiting till I get my staff discount till I buy it...but I cant stop thinking about it!)
Has anyone else read this author, and what do you think?
Lani


----------



## Rockberto (Nov 5, 2006)

*author*

I believe he wrote Status Anxiety, which I read a few years back, about the obsessions of the west, particularly America, with money and material things. He seemed to have a theory that it all stems from many individuals lacking a feeling of being loved.


----------

